# Looking for more face to face table top roleplayers Hoffman Estates, IL



## logan9a (May 8, 2007)

LOOKING FOR MORE PLAYERS

Description of the game:

The game is held in Hoffman Estates, IL.  It runs FRI 6pm on, SAT noon on.  PEOPLE ARE NOT OBLIGATED TO SHOW UP BOTH DAYS – heck, I do not care if they show up part of one.

The closest thing I can compare it to is an X-files game (without the aliens and FBI), currently set in the 1920s.  The characters are archaeologists (or other college graduates) turned PI.  Their cases run anything from missing persons to stopping Various Evil Things from doing...evil.  The campaign is on the realistic side - the characters pay taxes and worry about how much money they make (they are up to $30/day plus expenses currently).  There is a lot of weird stuff that can go on within the campaign - Highlanders (like the movie or TV series), time travel and Discworld stuff have all made their appearances within the campaign.  As I have GMed for close to 30 years, I have gotten tired of dungeon crawls, etc.  I wanted to try something new.

There are currently two consistent players and three part timers – I am working on getting more.

The system used is a percentage system with heavy modifications as I found d20 stuff to be less realistic and more encumbering than I liked.  I like some action and do not want to spend hours on the same battle.  The system itself has been play tested over a 5 year period with many other people and all but one of the fifty or so has enjoyed it more than systems they were previously familiar with (D&D, d20, WW, etc)  Im more interested in open minded roleplayers rather than the if it is not D&D it must be bad crowd.

I am mainly interested in getting people to come out and take a look at it for a session or so.  I have found that if they do, they return readily.  I have had a couple other players have to retire due to the no more time have wife/girlfriend/etc) and am looking to fill the gaps.  The players I am looking for are more interested in is it a good game than what system is it.

People do not need to commit for a full day (or both days), just come out for a few hours to check it out.  Yes, there is a game going on this weekend.  If you want to forward this e-mail to the folks of your group, I would appreciate it.  If several people want to show up for the game as a group, good, come check it out.

For those who would like more information, I can be reached at logan9a @yahoo.com (get rid of the space before the @ to e-mail me)


----------

